# Regular Season Game 66: Houston Rockets vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(45-20)/(45-20)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, March 16, 3:30 PM ET*

































































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Fisher / Bryant / Radmanovic / Odom / Turiaf*


*Preview

Before the season tipped off in November, Rockets forward Shane Battier handed his pair of season tickets over to his wife.

He figured it made sense considering that his significant other would like to watch most of his games at Toyota Center.

But four months later, Battier is having second thoughts with the Los Angeles Lakers rolling into town for a showdown that will determine the Western Conference's leader.

"I've heard it's a hot ticket," Battier said. "I'm thinking about having my wife watch it at home and make a few bucks on the open market. Sorry, honey."

He wouldn't have any trouble finding a buyer.

Less than five weeks before the start of the playoffs, the Rockets will host the Lakers Sunday afternoon in what is arguably the most significant regular season game in the history of Toyota Center.

Houston (45-20) is riding a remarkable 21-game winning streak -- the second-longest run in NBA history -- and can gain sole possession of first place in the Western Conference with a win. The last time the Rockets had a share of the top spot in the West after playing at least 50 games was at the end of the 1993-94 season.

The late-season showdown with the Lakers is the result of a stunning two-month turnaround by the Rockets. Back in early January, Houston was 10th in the West and widely considered one of the NBA's most disappointing teams. The Rockets even lost arguably their best player in Yao Ming to a season-ending foot injury.

Now? By Sunday night, the Rockets could be leading the West without any company.

"I don't think any such thought was running through our heads," Rockets point guard Rafer Alston said. "I don't think we thought we were going to lose. But it's hard to imagine going on a streak like this without (Yao). I thought it would be somewhere in between. I just thought we were going to compete and give ourselves a chance to play well."

The biggest challenge to date during Houston's run arrives on Sunday.

Since acquiring Pau Gasol from the Memphis Grizzlies, the Lakers have emerged as the favorite to win the West. L.A. is 15-4 since the center joined the team.

With the big man in the fold, the Lakers have produced the NBA's third highest scoring offense at 108.2 points per game.

Kobe Bryant has even emerged as an early frontrunner for the NBA's MVP award.

"They're obviously the best team in the West," Rockets coach Rick Adelman said. "They've proven that over the season. I don't have to say much to get our guys motivated. We have to play better than we have the past few games."

Unfortunately for the Lakers, Gasol won't be in the lineup.

The 7-footer sprained his left ankle in Friday's setback against New Orleans and has been ruled out against Houston. Ronny Turiaf, who received the bulk of the playing time with Gasol in the locker room on Friday night, is expected to start. D.J. Mbenga, a former backup in Dallas, is expected to get more minutes off the bench after playing little since arriving in Hollywood.

The Lakers won't get much sympathy from the Rockets considering Houston has been playing over two weeks without Yao.

"I ain't feeling sorry for them," Rockets star Tracy McGrady said. "That's for sure."

Despite Gasol's absence, the Rockets aren't expecting things to come any easier against the Lakers.

The man wearing No. 24 would be main reason for that. Bryant is second in the NBA in scoring and has torched the Rockets in recent meetings. So far, he's averaging 37.5 points against Houston in two meetings earlier this season. Houston and L.A. split those games.

With the loss of Gasol, the Rockets are expecting Bryant to be even more aggressive on the offensive end. Throw in the fact that the top spot in the West is up for grabs and that the Lakers have a chance to end Houston's winning streak, and Bryant has plenty of motivation heading into Sunday's game.

"It's going to be a good test for us," McGrady said. "We're playing a good basketball team and a guy that I know is going to come in and want to break this streak. I know Kobe. I know that's where his head is. In his head, he thinks it going to end with him. He's a competitor."

Bryant shrugged off that suggestion saying he doesn't care about Houston's winning streak. But with that said, he appreciates what the Rockets have done.

"People who say that are the same people who said me scoring 81 was nothing because we played against the Toronto Raptors," Bryant said. "It has to have meaning. That's B.S. Every team in the NBA is a tough team. Any time you beat an NBA team or you go on a 21-game winning streak, that's absolutely amazing. If it was that easy, there would've been more teams who've done it."

That's not to say Houston's primary motivation is to maintain their streak.

Sure, the Rockets haven't lost sight of how far they've come over the past two months. Houston has erased a disappointing start and survived after losing one of the game's best big men.

But right now, they've got a chance to take over the lead in the West. That's enough motivation for them.

"Well, this is a big game not because of the streak," Battier said. "We're fighting to get in the playoffs and we're playing a team that we're tied with in the standings. The playoff implications alone make this a big game."


Lakers Update: The Lakers will be missing their big man. Pau Gasol sprained his left ankle in Friday's setback to New Orleans and won't play against the Rockets. He was expected to have an MRI performed on Saturday. Obviously, Gasol will be missed. L.A. is 15-4 since the center joined the team.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

> "I've heard it's a hot ticket," Battier said. "I'm thinking about having my wife watch it at home and make a few bucks on the open market. Sorry, honey."


Apparently we are paying Batman enough 
God so tempted to turn up late for work 

LOL at our next three games. Not including us:

1st in the WEST
1st in EAST & League
2nd in the WEST


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow...should be a hell of a game...I hope we can end your streak...Kobe vs T-Mac is still one of my favorite match-ups.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont need to say anything, I think we all know what we have to do. 

Biggest week of the season...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Good luck tomorrow...should be a hell of a game...I hope we can end your streak...Kobe vs T-Mac is still one of my favorite match-ups.




*NOT THIS TIME!​*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*#22
Win one for The Glide








*​


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I will wake up at 4:30 AM to watch this.

GO ROCKETS GO!


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't wait to watch this game tomorrow. Is JVG the commentator for this game?


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

ESPN article says Gasol is out for the rest of LA's road trip. Kinda sucks we don't get to see LA at full strength but, I hope this means the streak will continue!

Go Rockets!!!:cheers:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Screw you guys for being good...you were supposed to stay at the bottom...Now the Lakers have to deal with you punks (i mean that in the nicest way possible)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

biggest game of the season hands down. Adelman v.s. Zen Master, T-Mac v.s. Kobe, Deke v.s. Turiaf. Honestly, if there's anyone that can beat us, it's Kobe. But if there's anyone that can counter Kobe, it's T-Mac. Should be one helluva game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5621777.html



> Rockets forward Carl Landry went through his second consecutive day working out on the Rockets practice court Friday, and he could test his sore right knee again today to determine if he can return in time to play against the Los Angeles Lakers on Sunday.
> 
> "We'll see how he does (today) and how he comes out of that," Rockets trainer Keith Jones said. "We want him to go up and down. He worked out (Friday). We'll see how he feels (today). If he feels good (today), we'll work him out then.
> 
> ...



:gopray:


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

is carl landry back? last i heard his training with knee brace


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

I cant belive this ****. They are showing only one of the ABC-games in my country and of course it's the Pistons-Hornets matchup. I really would've wanted to see this one live. GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

houst-mac said:


> I cant belive this ****. They are showing only one of the ABC-games in my country and of course it's the Pistons-Hornets matchup. I really would've wanted to see this one live. GOD DAMMIT.


Oh man that really sucks. Try look for some free streaming video websites and maybe you could watch it.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We are going to win it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

no worries......Go ROckets!


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Have yah read this? 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_yl...yhoo&type=lgns 

Well game starts in 2 hours, and I am ready! I got my Rockets gear on! I'M READY TO ROCK THE TOYOTA CENTER! Look for me in the game guys! hahahah :yay: :clap2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=280316010



> Television analysts and columnists keep saying Houston still has little chance of advancing deep in the playoffs without Yao.
> 
> Bryant's 1999-2000 Lakers squad won 19 straight games on its way to the NBA championship. He dismisses skeptics who say the Rockets' streak is counterfeit.
> 
> "People who say that are the same people who said me scoring 81 was nothing because we played against the Toronto Raptors," Bryant said. "It has to have meaning. Every team in the NBA is a tough team. Any time you beat an NBA team or you go on a 21-game winning streak, that's absolutely amazing."


Kobe speaks the truth!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

terrible idea to move up the game.... did the NBA forget that in 2 hours, it'll be 3am in China?? I guess they figured China fans wouldn't be following as closely with Yao being out...

but yah for obvious reasons I won't be here for the play-by-play. I hope to wake up tomorrow seeing a big *22* on espn's front page.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

should be a playoff atmosphere in the Toy today, Have fun!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Let's go Rockets! (I can't resist)

Whole world's watching. TMac could make a statement right here.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

on the board!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

my God its crazy there


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing turnovers...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone know a link to watch this????

Just woke up


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yay, a chance to watch chuck hayes free throws

lol, i love it


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

hroz said:


> Anyone know a link to watch this????
> 
> Just woke up


try your luck here

http://myp2p.eu/broadcast.php?matchid=8343&part=sports


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We have the lead after the 1st quarter without Tmac getting a single point...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

he should get it going here.....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay found one 
http://illustratedlala.myartsonline.com/wmoe1.html


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Odom: What a ****ing moron, he just kicked the ball into the stands


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Odom: What a ****ing moron, he just kicked the ball into the stands


he should have gotten kicked out...


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Odom is a moron.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

every game its a surprise. i love the rockets.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

maybe not...lol...Bjax killing Vualskisk


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

who would have thought, Tmac with NO points and we have the leave by 11


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> maybe not...lol...Bjax killing Vualskisk


lol...


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> who would have thought, Tmac with NO points and we have the leave by 11


maybe tmac is missing those shots on purpose to make a statement.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wow. Looks like Daylight Saving crap is off.

Rockets up double digits and T-Mac 0-6? Nice.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*up 15 at the half with Tmac having 0 points...

My god, what the heck... *


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> terrible idea to move up the game.... did the NBA forget that in 2 hours, it'll be 3am in China?? I guess they figured China fans wouldn't be following as closely with Yao being out...
> 
> but yah for obvious reasons I won't be here for the play-by-play. I hope to wake up tomorrow seeing a big *22* on espn's front page.


I'm here. :biggrin:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Texas Chainsaw Massacre in full effect NOW.:yay:​*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice half.

Damn gonna miss most the 3rd and all the 4th. I hope they have a quick half time.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bobby Jackson 106 years old


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

we witnessing some magic here. how the hell are we doin this! WOW


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Magic Johnson
Michael Jordan
Tracy McGrady
Dennis Rodman
Shaq

McGrady Dream Team!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> I'm here. :biggrin:


Drink lots of coffee


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW still trying to digest the fact TMAC has 0 at the half 

But the start of the 3rd is taking too long.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

mAn giordon I feel bad for you. I thought me waking up at 6:30am was hard. You got 3am. Unfortunately I got to leave in about 10mins. So tell them to start the 3rd Q already........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

going little stale here on O


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Need a score now.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Still no basket. But they only scored 2.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Uh oh!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

hroz said:


> mAn giordon I feel bad for you. I thought me waking up at 6:30am was hard. You got 3am. Unfortunately I got to leave in about 10mins. So tell them to start the 3rd Q already........


I woke up at 4:30 to watch the late first half. Daylight saving crap is over.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Terrible start in the 3rd Q.

7-0 run


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

ah fudge. i expected this. but adelman shouldve called the timeout sooner


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Get deke out of there, they are leaving him on D and forcing us to play 4 on 5

****, 10-0 run by lakers...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

5 point game. Uh oh.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

5 point game what the ****


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Got to put some energy guys in. Mutombo is nothing on O.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

giordun said:


> I woke up at 4:30 to watch the late first half. Daylight saving crap is over.


Atleast you will see the finish.

Guys I am off I have work now 

Enjoy the game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea I will. Go Rockets Go!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Hayes?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Uh Oh!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yes! Rafer!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol JVG on Mbenga.

Crap it's a 2 point game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what in the hell happened to our offense...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-mac! Finally!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kobe right back.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

that almighty 3rd quarter......


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

giordun said:


> T-mac! Finally!


:clap::clap::worthy::biggrin::clap::cheers:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

JVG is in the building right? Get him to coach the team and get something going.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac struggling at the line too.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

6 for Skip!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

refs are silly with some of this stuff


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer again!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer's strength is shooting? :biggrin:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You're hot but that doesn't mean you can force stuff...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Skip for 7! WOW!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

sit Tmac for the start of the 4h?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what a terrible quarter...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

we can't have another 12pt quarter


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

No ****ing way.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-Mac!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

why are these refs determined to ruin this game?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this is too emotional...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

this game is insane


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

don't shoot heat checks tmac when you are NOT HOT


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Go Rockets!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Miss more free throws Lamar!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cool he listened!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yes Battier!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

T-mac Is Back!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I Love This Team!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Bjax!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

im like shaking here...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

This is a great game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*speechless*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I like the pose in front of the Lakers bench, I need that pic


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol @ 21 Commercial.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

BJax!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Beat La!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol "Alston with a rare miss".


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

block by Batt! Take that #24


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Battier and Alston .... MY GOD!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bjax likes beating those Lakers


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I love watching Deke jump around and cheer from the bench like a little kid


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

bye bye #24


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

where 22 happens:yay::cheers::yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Skip!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Skip to my Lou


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Skip to my Lou


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

HISTROCIAL ROCKETS, you don't dream this stuff!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

34 secs & it's still Defense being played! Amazing!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

22 in a row!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Take this Keaf!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

22 STRAIGHT MAN??? Next!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Who Got the Props!?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

22 wins!!! WOOOOOHOOO


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*WHO,S NEXT!:yay:​*


----------



## lacedpills (Mar 13, 2008)

Rockets are for real


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow..what a win...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

'Grats.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

WHAT A GAME! :yay::yay::clap::clap::clap2::clap2: Franchise record for attendance in Toyota Center! It was crazy in there! 
I'm trying to find any available tickets for future games now! 



:worthy::worthy:22 WINS IN A ROW!!!:worthy::worthy:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Great win guys! Glad that America got a chance to see a good Rocket team dismantle Kobe and the LAkers today. 

Good luck against the C's. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

HOLY RAFER!!! I didn't see the first half of the game but knew he had like 16 at halftime. Every time he created in order to shoot a 3 I crenged but when he made it I was jumping off the coach.

Come on, I know LA didn't have Gasol but Tracy didn't even start playing until 3 minutes into the 3rd quarter. Man, I could go on and on and on and on about everyone who stepped up but I won't.

BIG WIN! A win over Boston should totally legitimize this streak to all the haters. Way to go Rockets!!!:cheers:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*22 and counting!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

SirCharles34 said:


> Great win guys! Glad that America got a chance to see a good Rocket team dismantle Kobe and the LAkers today.
> 
> Good luck against the C's. I'm pulling for you.


You make it seem like they beat a healthy laker team, three of our centers are out, good win but doesnt say much for the rockets. Lakers nearly beat the rockets with a "dismantled" team.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Rockets win, rafer plays well, and my fantasy team benefits


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Astronauts keep tabs on the Rockets from space
> 
> The Houston Rockets' growing win streak remained on the minds of the Endeavour astronauts on Sunday, as the fliers worked through the sixth day of a 16-day assembly mission to the international space station.
> 
> ...


:biggrin:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/space/5624179.html


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Must go to a playoff game now.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

giordun said:


> Take this Keaf!


:laugh:

That's a ***** move. If you were gonna post it you should have posted it before the game, don't wait until after you already know they won.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(84, 37, 130) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">LOS ANGELES LAKERS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1016">Vladimir Radmanovic</a>, PF</td><td>26</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=617">Lamar Odom</a>, PF</td><td>40</td><td>7-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-6</td><td>3</td><td>8</td><td>11</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2789">Ronny Turiaf</a>, C</td><td>29</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-9</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>8</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=110">Kobe Bryant</a>, SG</td><td>47</td><td>11-33</td><td>0-4</td><td>2-4</td><td>0</td><td>7</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>24</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=246">Derek Fisher</a>, PG</td><td>28</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3002">Jordan Farmar</a>, PG</td><td>23</td><td>3-8</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2450">DJ Mbenga</a>, C</td><td>13</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2421">Sasha Vujacic</a>, SG</td><td>19</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2027">Luke Walton</a>, SF</td><td>14</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-1</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=996">Pau Gasol</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP SPRAINED LEFT ANKLE</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3251">Coby Karl</a>, SG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2426">Trevor Ariza</a>, SF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP FRACTURED RIGHT FOOT</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>33-80</strong></td><td><strong>5-16</strong></td><td><strong>21-30</strong></td><td><strong>10</strong></td><td><strong>30</strong></td><td><strong>40</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>5</strong></td><td><strong>6</strong></td><td><strong>8</strong></td><td><strong>20</strong></td><td><strong>92</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>41.3%</strong></td><td><strong>31.3%</strong></td><td><strong>70.0%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 8 (9)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"><td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(212, 0, 38) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;">HOUSTON ROCKETS</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">STARTERS</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=976">Shane Battier</a>, SF</td><td>46</td><td>5-12</td><td>2-7</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=1781">Luis Scola</a>, PF</td><td>28</td><td>3-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-9</td><td>6</td><td>5</td><td>11</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>13</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=588">Dikembe Mutombo</a>, C</td><td>16</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>9</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=532">Tracy McGrady</a>, SG</td><td>39</td><td>4-16</td><td>0-4</td><td>3-6</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=11">Rafer Alston</a>, PG</td><td>40</td><td>10-22</td><td>8-11</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>31</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">BENCH</td><td width="5%">MIN</td><td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td><td width="7%">3PM-A</td><td width="7%">FTM-A</td><td width="6%">OREB</td><td width="6%">DREB</td><td width="6%">REB</td><td width="6%">AST</td><td width="6%">STL</td><td width="6%">BLK</td><td width="6%">TO</td><td width="6%">PF</td><td width="6%">PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2763">Luther Head</a>, SG</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=2834">Chuck Hayes</a>, PF</td><td>27</td><td>1-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3081">Mike Harris</a>, F</td><td>10</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=376">Bobby Jackson</a>, SG</td><td>20</td><td>7-9</td><td>2-4</td><td>3-3</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>19</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3018">Steve Novak</a>, PF</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3192">Aaron Brooks</a>, PG</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left" nowrap="nowrap"><a rel="nofollow" href="/nba/players/profile?playerId=3052">Justin Williams</a>, C</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td></td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>DREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>35-83</strong></td><td><strong>12-26</strong></td><td><strong>22-29</strong></td><td><strong>15</strong></td><td><strong>31</strong></td><td><strong>46</strong></td><td><strong>16</strong></td><td><strong>4</strong></td><td><strong>3</strong></td><td><strong>9</strong></td><td><strong>21</strong></td><td><strong>104</strong></td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td><strong>42.2%</strong></td><td><strong>46.2%</strong></td><td><strong>75.9%</strong></td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 11 (11)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr></tbody></table><p></p><strong>Flagrant Fouls:</strong> None<br><strong>Technical Fouls:</strong> PLAYERS: 4 HOUSTON ( R Alston 1 ) LALAKERS ( S Vujacic 1, V Radmanovic 1, L Odom 1 ) - TEAMS (def3sec): HOUSTON (1) - COACHES: None<br><strong>Officials:</strong> Derrick Stafford , Monty Mccutchen , Sean Wright <br><strong>Attendance:</strong> 18,409<br><strong>Time of Game:</strong> 02:28<br><p></p></div>


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> You make it seem like they beat a healthy laker team, three of our centers are out, good win but doesnt say much for the rockets. Lakers nearly beat the rockets with a "dismantled" team.


Are you seriously saying this? 

Lakers injured players
Bynum
Gasol

Rockets injured players
*Yao
Landry*


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!! I love this team!

Bring on Boston!!!! 1st in West v.s. 1st in East!!!!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow nice another win.....nice

here we come 23


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Khm3r said:


> Are you seriously saying this?
> 
> Lakers injured players
> Bynum
> ...


Ok, nice win but...Yao is out for the season so you cant argue for him. Pau and Bynum(hopefully) are coming back to make an impact in the playoffs. Big difference. Would you deny that the makeup of the Lakers will be completely different in the playoffs while the Rockets will be the same as today minus Landry?


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

Khm3r said:


> Are you seriously saying this?
> 
> Lakers injured players
> Bynum
> ...


And on top of that T-mac was no where to be found at game time.....So i think it says alot about the rockets. Sooner or later people will start jumpin the Rocket wagon.


Lets go for 34 straight for the "Dream"!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe I missed the end of this game.

WOW sucky 3rd Q............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/space/5624179.html


LOL thats a cool story


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> You make it seem like they beat a healthy laker team, three of our centers are out, good win but doesnt say much for the rockets. Lakers nearly beat the rockets with a "dismantled" team.


cry me a river, id hardly say gasol and bynum plus some scrubs out means your dimantled, youre dismantled wen kobe doesnt play so stop finding excuses to why the lakers lost to the hottest team in the league and cop it 22 BABY WOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_0_UP2-odoA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_0_UP2-odoA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

CrackerJack said:


> cry me a river, id hardly say gasol and bynum plus some scrubs out means your dismantled, youre dismantled wen kobe doesnt play so stop finding excuses to why the lakers lost to the hottest team in the league and cop it 22 BABY WOOOOOOOOOOo


Yes Bynum and Gasol have no impact on the Lakers play....stick to Rugby

Like I said before good win for you guys, but you are kidding yourself if you think you beat the real Lakers team


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Yes Bynum and Gasol have no impact on the Lakers play....stick to Rugby
> 
> Like I said before good win for you guys, *but you are kidding yourself if you think you beat the real Lakers team*


Ya'll bringing back shaq or Magic? That was the only "REAL" Laker teams


----------

